

Using the Zillow API for New York Times Coverage - auston
http://rememberthisguy.com/2008/08/24/how-i-used-the-zillow-api-to-get-press/

======
kapitti
The API is nice - but Zillow has a lot of cobranding requirements that has
resulted in my cofounder and I creating our own crawler to get the data from
Public Record rather than Zillow.

~~~
arjunb
wow, hope you're not trying to crawl all 3000ish counties instead..

~~~
kapitti
We're not planning for 100% coverage, especially during our beta. But we do
plan to add more markets (counties) as we roll out more.

I have yet to find a good alternative - there are a few places that offer up
the data already indexed, but they either have limits on the searches per day,
or a ToS that does not allow the data to be repackaged commercially. If there
was an API out there, even if we had to pay for access, that allowed to search
for the data we needed with no cobranding (or less cobranding than Zillow)
we'd use it. For now, we'll put up a few more nodes and index the data
ourselves.

